# Taijutsu Fight 19: Sasuke vs Deva Path Pein



## RedChidori (May 3, 2014)

Let those who disrespect the title be decapitated by its wisdom .



VS



Location: Kabuto's Cave
State of Mind: Bloodlusted for both
Starting Distance: Face to face, staredown distance.
Knowledge: Reputation for both
Restrictions: This is *STRICTLY* a Taijutsu only fight!!! 
Additional Info: Sasuke doesn't have his sword on him. Both are at full health. Sasuke starts off with his 3T Sharingan but ONLY for precognition; he CANNOT use higher forms of the Sharingan or use ANY Ninjutsu or Genjutsu. Like I said before, this is a STRICT Taijutsu battle! Is that clear?

Please provide a legitimate reason why either combatant wins, loses, or stalemates.

READY? FIGHT   !!! _-RedChidori_


----------



## krolk88 (May 3, 2014)

Im assuming Pain cant use his metal sticks is that right?

Non-SM naruto had no trouble keeping up with Deva Path in a fist fight...and blew him away with 1 strike after he reentered SM...Sasuke is both faster than non-SM naruto and has precog so i see him easily winning this.

3-tomoe Sasuke easy-difficulty.

Deva Path has a really bad tajiutsu as it relies entirely on ST,BT and CT,so enemies cant get close,and if they do,Deva Path loses.


----------



## RedChidori (May 3, 2014)

krolk88 said:


> Im assuming Pain cant use his metal sticks is that right?
> 
> Non-SM naruto had no trouble keeping up with Deva Path in a fist fight...and blew him away with 1 strike after he reentered SM...Sasuke is both faster than non-SM naruto and has precog so i see him easily winning this.
> 
> ...



Yep . No weapons for either of these two here.


----------



## Joakim3 (May 3, 2014)

Sasuke gets curbed honestly....

While Taka Sasuke _arguably_ has more skill, he's arrogant and is going to seriously underestimate Tendo.
Which is a HORRIBLE idea when he is substantially stronger, faster, more durable and unfortunately for Sasuke has Nagato's full chakra reserves to play with so outlasting him is nigh on impossible 

Tendo needs one or two good shots in and Sasuke is dropping like a brick, how long is simply the question 

Tendo with mid-high difficulty


----------



## Legendary Itachi (May 3, 2014)

I think you should mention which version of Sasuke is this since Rikudo Sasuke can murder Deva by speed only.


----------



## RedChidori (May 3, 2014)

Legendary Itachi said:


> I think you should mention which version of Sasuke is this since Rikudo Sasuke can murder Deva by speed only.



Oh this is Sasuke when he fought Bee with Taka .


----------



## Joakim3 (May 3, 2014)

Legendary Itachi said:


> I think you should mention which version of Sasuke is this since Rikudo Sasuke can murder Deva by speed only.



We have no idea how he blitzed Madara (most agree it was with his Rinnegan)


----------



## Joakim3 (May 3, 2014)

Honestly bar Deidara (who's isn't known for taijutsu) Sasuke really has gotten his ass kicked in damn near every taijutsu fight he's had....

Lee kicked his ass

KN1 Naruto kicked his ass

Itachi kicked his ass

Killer B definitely kicked his ass

Ei would have kicked his ass

Madara kicked his ass with no eyes


----------



## ARGUS (May 3, 2014)

Deva path wins this..


----------



## RedChidori (May 3, 2014)

Kifflom!! said:


> Deva path wins this..



Explain yourself Kifflom ....


----------



## Kai (May 3, 2014)

Sasuke most definitely has the skill (Sharingan) to match Deva Path in taijutsu if Pain Arc Naruto in his base form was able to. The glaring issue here is Deva Path's durability, whose resilience feats extend far beyond basic hand to hand techniques. 

Endurance is Deva Path's domain and he uses this advantage to keep coming back at Sasuke no matter how many times he's physically hit. Sooner or later, Sasuke will be the first to get tired and that's when his slip ups start to set in.

Deva Path high difficulty.


----------



## SubtleObscurantist (May 3, 2014)

Sasuke should be a match for Tendo Pain in speed, and with Sharingan precognition should be able to man the gap in taijutsu. But Tendo is more durable and physically stronger to boot, and as the battle wears on and Sasuke starts wearing out faster, that will make the difference. So Tendo will win with high difficulty.


----------



## Cognitios (May 3, 2014)

Sasuke takes this handily.
Taijutsu wise Sharingan > Rinnegan
Sasuke also has the speed to avoid Deva's taijutsu and the precog to see it.
Sasuke's Stamina is enough that he won't get hit and that he can hit for long enough to take Deva out.
Sasuke mid diff


----------



## Joakim3 (May 3, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> Sasuke takes this handily.
> Taijutsu wise Sharingan > Rinnegan
> Sasuke also has the speed to avoid Deva's taijutsu and the precog to see it.
> Sasuke's Stamina is enough that he won't get hit and that he can hit for long enough to take Deva out.
> Sasuke mid diff



If it's Taka Sasuke, Tendo should be faster than him as he blitzed Naruto trying to reach Shima and Fukusaku and outran KN6

Sasuke is literally outclassed in every department bar Taijustu skill and _possibly_ reaction... unfortunately for him those aren't enough to cover up the speed gap and the HUGE strength and stamina gap

Sasuke last as long as his stamina allows, and then gets dropped the second he slows up and Tendo can land a clean hit in


----------



## Solace (May 3, 2014)

I don't recall Sasuke ever having a stamina problem, and despite being mildly slower than Tendo, his precog boosted reaction times should keep him standing long enough to outlast Tendo. That is unless it'd be more widely perceived that he really couldn't avoid Tendo long enough to run down his stamina. but like I said Sasuke's never really given up in battle before, eh


----------



## Joakim3 (May 3, 2014)

lorde said:


> I don't recall Sasuke ever having a stamina problem, and despite being mildly slower than Tendo, his precog boosted reaction times should keep him standing long enough to outlast Tendo. That is unless it'd be more widely perceived that he really couldn't avoid Tendo long enough to run down his stamina. but like I said Sasuke's never really given up in battle before, eh



Sasukes stamina isn't the issue...... Nagato's is (and he isn't nuking cities and biju this time round)

He has no way of beating Tendo down as the paths durability is comically high for these type of restrictions, the fact that Tendo a) doesn't feel pain and b) can outlast him makes it that much more difficult. Tendo was tanking ST redirected at it, direct SM blows, _Mini Bijudama_ collateral damage and was _still_ standing.

Sasuke's girl punches are doing shit to it, where as if Tendo hit's Sasuke, the boy is dropping like an anvil (considering Tendo can crater the ground by casually slamming Naruto down from his neck)

Sasuke's pre-cog and skill is not saving him when he's outclassed in EVERY other aspect in some shape or form


----------



## Kai (May 3, 2014)

These guys need a visual representation.

Sage Strength


Shinra Tensei



Partial V2 Blast


----------



## Bonly (May 3, 2014)

Deva path wins this more times then not. Pretty much everyone else covered it, Kai covered his durability, Joakim got the stamina+strength on lock so not much else to say.


----------



## Solace (May 3, 2014)

only punks survive chakra blasts 

fair enough, Tendo's got this


----------



## Krippy (May 3, 2014)

The only area Tendo is superior in is durability and stamina. Sauce is faster and has better reactions and probably equal or greater skill but cant really put him down.

Tendo with high diff.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 4, 2014)

Sasuke should be pretty damn good in hand to hand, he was in part 1. In part 2 he was mainly a kenjutsu fighter though. 

I'd say it can go eitherway, both lack sufficent feats but I am giving sasuke the edge due to sharingan precog. He will always be one step ahead of Deva realm. Refer to Sasuke vs Kn0 minus the speed gap.


----------



## katanalauncher (May 5, 2014)

Sasuke's taijutsu style relies too heavily on his raiton, without it he is going to be in severe disadvantage.
Without his sword and raiton Sasuke really have very little chance of incapacitating deva, as the path's performance won't deteriorate due to pain and fatigue but Sasuke's will.
Give Sasuke CS2 however he can turn this around.


----------



## genii96 (May 5, 2014)

Deva path wins this.
Remeber that the tendo that naruto fought was a weakened one


----------

